
Samsung sells enough phones to twist Google's Android arm - recoiledsnake
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505124_162-57353995/samsung-sells-enough-phones-to-twist-googles-android-arm/
======
dlikhten
I say boo to the article.

Rationalle: Google is Samsung's success. Google has given samsung something
samsung needed. Samsung's goal will be to reduce customers returning products
and increase happiness. Which means Samsung may just give Google a swift kick
in the balls for doing some stupid UI. or maybe even share it's code to help
boost the platform.

Samsung has no hold over google, it is a symbiotic relationship. There is no
parasite here. And of course Google will be stupid to ignore Samsung. Which is
why they won't. After all why would any company in their right mind ignore a
major player in the market, why turn a blind eye. But don't mistake that with
Samsung gets any feature they want, the vision is still guiding Android.

